# modprobe ndiswrapper:   Operation not permitted [SOLVED]

## digitalshepard

I have been trying to get my wireless card to work for quite some time.  i've come accross similar solutions and tried several, but as of yet here is what I've got.  I have ndiswrapper 0.12 installed.  I have a dell inspiron 1150 running with 2.6.11-r5 for a kernel.  The wireless card is a: 

430-0923     Dell Wireless 1350 (802.11 b/g) Internal Wireless card 

and in windows runs with a bcmwl5 driver.  The problem that I am at right now is this: when I run 

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

, I get this message:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
```

  The output of ndiswrapper is this:

```
# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present

```

The pertinent output from dmesg is as follows:

```
ndiswrapper version 0.12 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e1302079

 printing eip:

e0bce069

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#2]

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper lp snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc intel_agp agpgart b44 mii parport_pc parport sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata dm_mod sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0bce069>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010282   (2.6.11-gentoo-r5)

EIP is at check_nt_hdr+0x19/0xd0 [ndiswrapper]

eax: da3a6330   ebx: e1302079   ecx: 00000004   edx: d4c37e2c

esi: d4c37dc0   edi: e1302079   ebp: 00000000   esp: d4c37dc0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process loadndisdriver (pid: 12002, threadinfo=d4c36000 task=d4c09a00)

Stack: 00004550 e1302079 00000000 e0be2000 e0bce41e e1302079 e0be2000 b7e5b000

       0006cd48 da3a6200 00000001 d4c37e54 00000001 e0bca9b6 da3a6330 00000001

       d4c37e30 d4c37e2c 00000000 d53e7880 d4c36000 e0bcb102 d4c37e2c 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<e0bce41e>] load_pe_images+0x3e/0x1a0 [ndiswrapper]

 [<e0bca9b6>] load_driver+0x156/0x230 [ndiswrapper]

 [<e0bcb102>] misc_ioctl+0x72/0x1f0 [ndiswrapper]

 [<c015e3c0>] filldir64+0x0/0x100

 [<c011ef34>] current_fs_time+0x44/0x60

 [<c015dd0c>] do_ioctl+0x3c/0x70

 [<c015dee4>] vfs_ioctl+0x54/0x1c0

 [<c015e52d>] sys_getdents64+0x6d/0xb7

 [<c015e07d>] sys_ioctl+0x2d/0x50

 [<c0102d77>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 39 eb 7c de 31 f6 5b 89 f0 5e 5f 5d c3 90 8d 74 26 00 57 56 53 56 8b 5c 24 14 b9 04 00 00 00 c7 04 24 50 45 00 00 89 e6 89 df fc <f3> a6 0f 97 c2 0f 92 c0 38 c2 b9 ea ff ff ff 75 60 66 81 7b 18

 <3>ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:2491): loadndiswrapper failed (11); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

```

I'm really not sure else to go with this.  Please, if I need to post anything additional, let me know.Last edited by digitalshepard on Tue May 03, 2005 7:02 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## UberLord

You have a broadcom wireless card, so you have to use ndiswrapper at this time.

----------

## digitalshepard

Hello.

I've been following the how-to instructions for ndiswrapper, and I still can't get past the "Operation not permitted" error, 

please, has anyone else seen this?

One forum recommended taking out stacks from the kernel.  Is this necessary?

----------

## digitalshepard

inside /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper I have uncommented the line

```
alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
```

indise of /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 I have added the line 

```
ndiswrapper
```

 (I believe this should get around the modprobe error)

however, when gentoo is booting, it shows the same error as posted above, telling me to check for loadndisdriver.

Any ideas, directions, resources?

----------

## digitalshepard

Thanks to everyone for all the various forums, it was using bits and pieces from a lot of different ones, and a fairly comingled configureation, but at this point, I'm sitting in the union of my school completely wireless.

w00t.

The computer is a 

Dell Inspiron 1150

Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

w00t.   I"m just excited.  Here ends a random 3 week war against wireless.

The end.

----------

## jdgill0

Out of curiosity, do you have the following enabled in your kernel?

```
Loadable module support  --->

  [*] Enable loadable module support

  [*]   Automatic kernel module loading

```

----------

## digitalshepard

Yeah, i check to see if I had it enabled, and I did, here is the section under Loadable Module Support

```

[*] Enable loadable module support                                               

        [*]   Module unloading                                                           

        [*]     Forced module unloading                                                 

        [ ]   Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   

        [ ]   Source checksum for all modules                                         

        [*]   Automatic kernel module loading                                         

  
```

Hope that is some help to you.[/list]

----------

## stkaplan

Just curious, what was the problem you were having? Someone I know is having a similar problem and I want to help him out.

----------

